

Starving artists need to get over themselves - mkr-hn
http://www.mkronline.com/5583/starving-artists-need-to-get-over-themselves/

======
michaelpinto
Most staving artists are already "selling out" -- the reality is that if your
audience is small that selling t-shirts on cafepress may give you some coffee
money if you are lucky but not enough to earn a living. In fact most artists
already support themselves with other jobs to make their art, so there isn't
much time after that left to promote it. And then lastly art is art -- even if
it's great, it just might not be the right thing at the right time and the
right place.

